

These Vim tricks will save your life - starrhorne
https://www.honeybadger.io/blog/2014/01/21/vim-tips-that-will-change-your-life
Feel like you&#x27;re fighting your editor? Like the simple act of moving code from your head to the screen takes forever? Using Vim is a good start. But are you using it as effectively as you could be? Do you spend seconds - SECONDS! - scrolling through code? Do you manage your plugins by hand? Do you use the &quot;mouse?&quot; Check out these handy vim tips!
======
shortlived
Ctrl-c is NOT equivalent to ESC. Yes, it lets you switch modes but you loose
out other important actions. See :help for more details.

Edit: Here's a short explanation of the options
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5030164/whats-the-
differe...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5030164/whats-the-difference-
between-ctrlc-and-ctrl)

------
johncoltrane
Wow, that was empty.

